# Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack



## tommy_nbg (25. Juni 2010)

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Das neue Map-Pack kann man nun bei STEAM für 12,49 vorbestellen!

Save 10% on Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack on Steam

Soll laut Gamestar besser sein, wie das erste!

Spiele-Special: Modern Warfare 2: Resurgence-Pack - DLC-Special: Die neuen Karten im Überblick | PC | Action | GameStar.de

Ist aber für "3" neue Maps noch zu teuer!! 

Ich hoffe, nun habe ich alles richtig gemacht, Pokerclock


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

"Noch zu teuer"?
Allein schon überhaupt Geld für sowas zu verlangen ist "zu teuer".


----------



## RicKHuNt3R (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

also ich finde es allein schon unverschämt, dass man für Maps die aus CoD4 kommen und vllt. ein kleines bisschen verändert wurden Geld verlangt. Das ist schlicht und einfach verarsche. Sowas sollte man sich als Spielehersteller meiner Meinung nach nicht erlauben. Nur leider verstehe ich nicht, dass sich Leute die überteuerten und oft sinnlosen Mappacks kaufen.
Also das verstehe ich nicht. Das Spiel ansich zu boykotieren muss nicht sein aber die Mappacks zu boykotieren auf jeden Fall ein muss.
Wenn man sich überlegt wenn es pro Pack 3-4 Maps sind zahlt man wenn man alle kauft soviel wie für ein neues Spiel sobald man 4 von den Packs gekauft hat also für 12-16 Maps ein Spiel bezahlen. Das ist einfach nur unverschämt.

Leute die Geld für sowas haben können es auch ruhig mir geben, dort schmeißen sie es wenigstens nicht zum Fenster raus.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*



PROTOTYPE schrieb:


> Kauft es oder lasst es bleiben , niemand wird dazu gezwungen . Ich kann das Geheule nich mehr hören , ist ja lächerlich jedesmal lesen zu müssen wie teuer das alles ist. Nee nee ist schon klar hunderte von Euronen in den PC stecken aber für ein Game muss der DLC immer schön umsonst sein. Jeder aber wirklich jeder der ein bischen Geschäfssinn hat würde das so machen. Wenn es nach mir ginge würde das noch teurer werden . BESTIMMT SOGAR!!!


DLC herzlich gerne, so lange was geboten wird fürs Geld.

Ich sehe nur nicht die "Leistung" für die ich da bezahlen soll wenn die ein paar (2) Maps für mich aus CoD4 in den MW2-Ordner "rüberkopieren" und noch 3 weitere hingeschissene neue Maps dazu adden die jeder dahergelaufene Mapper für umsonst in einer durchzechten Nacht für umsonst zusammen gezimmert hätte - sofern MW2 denn offen wäre, und nicht zwecks Abzocke keinerlei Mods/Maps erlaubt sind, verdient man ja nix dran ....


Da fühle ich mich gleich wieder darin bestätigt dass ich mich diesem Casual/Abzock-Shooter von vornherein verweigert habe.


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

@TE: Um einen geschlossenen Thread zu editieren, kannst du einen Mod anschreiben, da muss man nicht zwangsläufig einen neuen Thread eröffnen

BTT
Ich finde diese ganzen DLCs bei den aktuellen Spielepreisen einfach unverschämt. Wenn Spiele jetzt nur 20-25€ kosten würden, ok. Aber wenn ich dafür schon 50+ berappt habe will ich auch das komplette Spiel und nicht nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Low (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Mit Dedicated Server würde sich eh (hoffe) kein Schwein die DLC's kaufen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*



PROTOTYPE schrieb:


> Jeder aber wirklich jeder der ein bischen Geschäfssinn hat würde das so machen. Wenn es nach mir ginge würde das noch teurer werden . BESTIMMT SOGAR!!!


 
Komisch, warum waren und sind Patches bis jetzt dann immer kostenlos?


----------



## Pimmsno1 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Also ich finde das mit den DLCs Genial 
Wobei der Grundgedanke eines DLC ja nicht so verkehrt ist!

Ich denke das COD einfach das sicherste Test war ob die SPieler DLCs annehmen oder nicht, zurueckrudern haetten die ja auch noch koennen.
Am Ende sind die Spieler entscheidend. 

Kein dedi Server mehr? 
In Zukunft Null Problemo, der Scheiss wird sowieso verkauft!

Extra abzocke durch DLC gefaellig? 

Na Sischa Bodo, dir knoepfe ich auch noch 20 Euronen ab, verkaufe es dir noch als Meisterwerk, die Presse bejubelt es auch noch, noch dazu entstehen kaum kosten fuer ein DLC und solange das Eisen noch Heiss ist kommt bestimmt noch ein DLC, bis wir alle Karten von MW1 haben und an MW2 gleich doppelt verdient haben.
So hat eine jede Partei gewonnen der Publisher macht den doppelten Umsatz mit einem Spiel, und der Spieler freut sich das es soooooo viele zusaetzliche Sachen fuer ein Spiel gibt, und das fast umsonst 

Tja da sag ich nur eine schoene Zukunft wird das ganze werden, den die anderen Publisher wollen auch ein Stueck vom fetten DLC Kuchen haben, und in ein paar Jahren gibts nur noch halbfertige Spiele fuer vielleicht ein paar Euronen weniger und dazu eine Handvoll DLCs fuer je 10 -15 Euronen und schon kostet ein vollwertiges Spiel ab 65 EU aufwaerts!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Ich bezahle doch nicht für das was ich schon kenne....

Und warum MW2 misst spielen wenn ich BC2 haben kann !!
Da kommen die DLC´s UMSONST !!!!


----------



## Black_Beetle (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Bin auch der Meinung das die total einen an der Platte haben. Da zock ich COD 4 und kann 13 Euro sparen.


----------



## butter_milch (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ich bezahle doch nicht für das was ich schon kenne....
> 
> Und warum MW2 misst spielen wenn ich BC2 haben kann !!
> Da kommen die DLC´s UMSONST !!!!



Nicht wirklich. Es werden lediglich Spielmodi für alte Maps nachgeliefert. Und DICE/EA haben versprochen diese kostenlos zu veröffentlichen.

Für richtigen DLC (neue Maps, neue Spielmodi, Waffen, Fahrzeuge usw.) wird im Rahmen des 10$-Projects mit Sicherheit Geld verlangt.

Die Masche, Zweitkäufer per VIP-Code dazu zu zwingen, Content welcher sowieso kostenlos hätte sein müssen (bis jetzt "DLC" 1-3) für einen horrenden Preis von 15€ nachzukaufen ist noch mieser als das, was Infinity Ward/Activison abziehen.


----------



## Raeven (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Nein Danke! Keine Kohle für ein paar Zusatzinhalte. Für ein echtes Addon ala Crysis Warhead wäre es OK.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*



tommy_nbg schrieb:


> Das neue Map-Pack kann man nun bei STEAM für 12,49 vorbestellen!
> 
> Save 10% on Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack on Steam
> 
> ...




Aso das Copyright-Zeichen hinter Modern Warfare 2 lässt du beim nächsten mal schön weg. Dafür ist MW2 einfach zu beschissen´
Und zum Thema billiger: Selbst wenns "nur" 1€ kosten würde, wäre es noch zu teuer. 

Zum Thema besser als das letze Mappack: Wie kann ein Mappack gut sein? Wenn es kostenlos wäre, würde man das gar nicht testen bzw. nicht testen müssen, weils dann scheiß egal wäre, wie gut es ist, da man ja kein Geld dran verliert. Auf die Meinung von Gamestar scheiß Ich sowieso. Erst recht, wenn sie einem Mappack für das man bezahlen muss noch etwas positives abgewinnen. 

Es gibt Leute, die zocken Call of Duty seit dem ersten Teil. Bei MW2 hören sie plötzlich auf damit, weil sie begreifen, dass die Luft raus ist, dass die Spiele blos noch billige Kost für die Massen sind. Jeglicher Reiz, jegliche Besonderheiten, die Call of Duty ausgemach haben sind verschwunden. Dafür wird das Spiel an die Massen verhökert. Und um den Massen zu gefallen, muss das Spiel so platt, gesichtslos und banal wie möglich sein. 
Die Massen haben keinen hohen Anspruch an das Spiel, sie wollen nur einen pompös inszenierten, überteuerten Shooter für die Mittagspause oder den chilligen Abend vor der Konsole. Genau diese Leute, die nicht den festen Kern der Spielerschaft darstellen, sondern nur gelegentlich Spielende Casual-Gamer sind und daher keine Ahnung haben, bezahlen für diesen Mist Geld. Jeder vernünftige Spieler, der früher CoD geliebt hat, macht einen weiten Bogen um MW2 und muss sich bei all den Böcken die sich Activision mit diesem Spiel erlaubt, so oft an den Kopf fassen, dass er schon beinahe eine Glatze hat.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Also ich musste bis jetzt noch nie was nach kaufen bei denn habe alles bekommen ^^
Wenn man eine X-box oder PS3 hat da musste man es Pcler doch net ^^


----------



## Nasenbaer (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Über den Preis kann man ja sogar noch streiten aber warum soll man Geld für Zusatzinhalte eines bereits aufgegebenen Spiels zahlen? Mit den DLCs will man nur noch abräumen aber dem Spieler nichts bieten.
Wäre dem nicht so, so hätte man sich von Anfang an der Cheater-Problematik angenommen aber dahingehend ist bis heute nichts passiert. Warum auch - bringt ja keinen Gewinn! Obwohl, gäbe es nicht so viele Cheater hätte ich vielleicht auch ein Mappack gekauft, da ich MW1 ja eh nie besaß.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Vielen vielen Dank für diese News. Ansonsten hätte ich das DLC am Ende ja noch verpasst. 

MW 2 ist ja das beste Spiel aller Zeiten 

Das ist so toll da muss man gleich mal die besten Sachen aufzählen : 

-Keine Dedicated Server und damit bescheidene Performance auf fast jedem Server. Aber ich persönlich liebe ja Laggs, da hat man mehr Zeit zum Zielen.
-Keine Mods & kein Mapeditor, dadurch glücklicherweise keine Abwechslung und der Entwickler kann uns für jeden Mist Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. 
-Absolut bescheidenes Matchmaking System das zudem meistens Buggt. Aber ich muss so zum Glück keinen Serverbrowser bedienen.
-Cheater auf fast jedem Server. Aber so kann man immerhin verbergen das man nicht Spielen kann und alles auf die Cheater schieben.
-Nicht vorhandene Waffen Balance. Aber ist doch toll wenn eine kleine Maschinenpistole mehr Schaden macht und genauer ist als ein MG mit .50 Kaliber.
-Langweilige Maps die auch noch viel zu klein sind. Aber so verlaufe ich mich zum Glück nicht. 
-Nicht vorhandener Taktischer Anspruch. Klasse wieder weniger auf was ich achten muss. 
-Spray and Pray FTW. Das beste. Waffe Richtung Gegner halten und linke Maustaste drücken bis das Magazin leer ist. 100 %iger Kill. Für mich als Noob Gold wert. 
-Keine Fahrzeuge zu Land, zu Wasser und in der Luft. Klasse, am Ende sind die wie in Battlefield viel zu schwer zum steuern.
-Irgendwelche Taktiksysteme wie Commander etc gibt glücklicherweise auch nicht, wäre ja nur unnötig kompliziert. 

Also GOTT SEI DANK das dass neue DLC kommt. Solange Call of Duty auf der Packung steht bin ich gerne bereit extra für das zu Zahlen was eigentlich jedes gute Spiel schon beinhaltet. Andere Spiele möchte ich ja eh nicht spielen, die sind alle zu kompliziert oder da steht nicht Call of Duty drauf


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Wer Sarkasmus findet darf ihn behalten? = )


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Wer es haben möchte, kauft es, und wer meint, es nicht zu brauchen, kauft es eben nicht - ganz einfach. ;P


----------



## dangee (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*



Dogfish_Rising schrieb:


> Wer es haben möchte, kauft es, und wer meint, es nicht zu brauchen, kauft es eben nicht - ganz einfach. ;P



Damit lässt sich jede Diskussion über ein Produkt beenden 
und ein Forum ist überflüssig


----------



## DarkMo (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

registriere dich kostenlos im forum! für 5euro im monat kannst du sogar schreiben!!!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

bringe blos nicht die redakteure darauf,dann setzen die alles darauf das dann dies auch geschieht.
Wenn man die maps und das spiel für satte 25€ bekommen könnte,und die maps dann auch gewählt werden können,in deisen iwnet system,dann wäre diese praktik noch abzektable,aber so wie das jetzt gemacht wird.
keine chance


----------



## GaAm3r (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Die größte Verarschung ist auch das man MW2 für 20 € bekommt und für 5 Maps 15 € bezahlt.


----------



## Berserkervmax (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

ok jetzt reicht es mit der abzocke !
Erst 60€ Verlangen bei erscheinen
Dann das mit den Lobys/IWnet weil keine Server
Dann der Trojaner der im IWnet rumging


MW2 ist ab jetzt für mich gestorben !
Ebenso COD7 !

Macht ruhig so weiter mit COD dann ist die Serie bald weg vom Fenster 
COD is Dead !


----------



## wildthings86 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> ok jetzt reicht es mit der abzocke !
> Erst 60€ Verlangen bei erscheinen
> Dann das mit den Lobys/IWnet weil keine Server
> Dann der Trojaner der im IWnet rumging
> ...



Keine Panik, es gibt noch gott sei dank gute Spiele wie Tetris!


----------



## ogakul93 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank für diese News. Ansonsten hätte ich das DLC am Ende ja noch verpasst.
> 
> MW 2 ist ja das beste Spiel aller Zeiten
> 
> ...



Du kennst das alterIWNet nicht


----------



## KeiteH (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ich bezahle doch nicht für das was ich schon kenne....
> 
> Und warum MW2 misst spielen wenn ich BC2 haben kann !!
> Da kommen die DLC´s UMSONST !!!!



/Sign!

Wir bleiben bei unsere nächsten LAN auch bei CoD4 - und diesmal der Nostalgie wegen wirds wohl auch ein paar Runden CoD2  geben. Freu mich schon drauf, endlich mal wieder "rifles only"! 
greetz


----------



## Freakless08 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

12 Euro für ein paar Zusatzmaps?
Früher konnte man die Spiele mit so vielen Custommaps erweitern bis der Rechner beim laden der Mapliste sich fast aufgehangen hat und heutzutage verlangen die für ein paar Maps mehr auch noch Geld? 

Das wird ja immer schlimmer.


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Da kann man mal wieder sehen, worauf sich die Entwickler mit dem Publisher geinigt haben. Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall sag ich da nur, naja scheiß auf Infinty die können eh nichts.


----------



## faibel (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Ich hätte ja absolut kein Problem damit gehabt mir beide Mappacks zum Normalpreis zuzulegen WENN sie es endlich mal schaffen würden einen wirksamen Cheatschutz zu verwenden und auf ein paar Wünsche der Community einzugehen.
Wer jedoch so arrogant mit seiner Kundschaft umgeht bekommt keine Knete mehr von mir.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Mal ganz ehrlich:

Wer kauft diesen Schund?

Und damit meine ich alles was mit MW2 zu tun hat.
Ich gebe ganz sicher keine 12,49 für 3 (!!!) Maps aus. Gehts noch?


----------



## PW1993 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

@ Two-Face ,
Ja waum kommen Patches wohl umsonst.... nartürlich könnte man Geld dafür verlangen , allerdings sooft wie Patches rauskommen würde sich das keiner kaufen, ebenfalls verschwinden schöne Sachen zB Glichtes und Elevators, ebenfalls ist man dann mit vielen nicht mehr kompatibel, imgegensatz zum DLC


----------



## Olli1607 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Ich will auch mal Öl in feuer giessen:

Ohhhh ja BFBC2 du großer heilsbringer mit deinen kostenlosen maps...(oder warens nur maps die für bestimmte spieltypen angepasst wurden)... und mod und dedicated server......hmmmmm bei battlefield darf ich teuer meinen ranked server über kontrollierte anbieter beziehen, das hat schon was (lieber dann linux server files wie bei waw und mw1). achja mod support hät ich fast vergessen, den hat bfbc2 auch nicht oder *kopfkratz*.

Ich habe schon soviele Diskussionen wie diese gelesen, lauter selbst ernannte PC-Spiele-Welt-Retter die die Freiheit von maps mods und ähnlichen fordern.

Ich bin von dem Spiel gut unterhalten worden, bin es noch und habe mir auch dieses MAppack geholt weil es mir das Spiel einfach weiter interessant macht.

Zur Frage wer den schund kauft: genug leute...aber die sind wahrscheinlich alle nur dooof oder kinder von reichen eltern, gelle 

Und gerade weil die firma nichts drauf hat und das spiel so schlecht ist, verkauft sich das game!

Und nu bitte losbashen^^ Sachliche Diskussionen erwarte ich nicht weil die Enttäuschung über mw2 bei einigen noch tief sitzt, andere sich in der Anonymität des I-NEt sicher fühlen und deswegen oft losflamen das es auf keine haut mehr geht und andere einfach keine meinung ausser der ihren gelten lassen wollen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Mir egal sollens doch 10€ pro Map verlangen, ich spiel COD4 da geh ich auf Modserver und hab neue Maps die mich 0 Kosten.

MW2 hab ich mir garnicht gekauft wie das mit dem IW netz rauskam hab ichs storniert.

Und zu den BfBc2 hochgelobe kann ich nur sagen für mich auch ein reinfall das Spiel hätt ich mir auch sparen können bin eher entäuscht davon.


----------



## faibel (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*



Olli1607 schrieb:


> Ohhhh ja BFBC2 du großer heilsbringer mit deinen kostenlosen maps...(oder warens nur maps die für bestimmte spieltypen angepasst wurden)... und mod und dedicated server......hmmmmm bei battlefield darf ich teuer meinen ranked server über kontrollierte anbieter beziehen, das hat schon was (lieber dann linux server files wie bei waw und mw1). achja mod support hät ich fast vergessen, den hat bfbc2 auch nicht oder *kopfkratz*.



Immerhin bietet BFBC2 mir die Möglichkeit Spieler die offensichtlich nicht erwünscht sind (sei es wegen Cheats oder wegen schlechten Benehmens was im IWNet sehr häufig aufgrund fehlender Konsequenzen häufig vorkommt) vom Server zu entfernen (da dedicated). Gäbe es in MW2 diese Möglichkeit würde dieser Shooter wohl auf lange Zeit ganz oben mitspielen können. BFBC2 ist für mich keine wirkliche Alternative für MW2.


----------



## leorphee (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*

Ich habe MW1 & 2 Und auch BF-BC2 
MW1 hat mir sehr gut gefallen, ohne Frage, auch wegen der vielen Maps die man immer mal wieder findet und auf Dedicated spielen kann, sehr schön.
MW2 war an Anfang was schönes neues, man war immer mit seinem Clan in einer Mannschaft- sehr schön, aber dann kamen die ganzen Cheater und diese sind immer noch in fast jeden zweiten Spiel zu finden, das macht es kaputt.
BF- BC 2 : oft Probiert, aber nicht meines. Wenn ich vor jemanden stehe und ohne Gegenwehr mehr als 2 Magazine brauche, wo soll das ausgeglichen sein? nee
im Moment versuche ich es immer wieder (am häufigsten) mit MW2, aber bin zu oft enttäuscht, wegen diese vielen Cheater, ich verstehe es nicht, warum die das nicht in den griff bekommen und auch nicht in den griff bekommen wollen, den beschweren kann man sich nirgend wo.
Ach ja zu dem Pack:-> bisschen Geld ist okay, aber nicht so viel wie sie jetzt haben wollen -> mein Standpunkt.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*



PW1993 schrieb:


> @ Two-Face ,
> Ja waum kommen Patches wohl umsonst.... nartürlich könnte man Geld dafür verlangen , allerdings sooft wie Patches rauskommen würde sich das keiner kaufen, ebenfalls verschwinden schöne Sachen zB Glichtes und Elevators, ebenfalls ist man dann mit vielen nicht mehr kompatibel, imgegensatz zum DLC


Öhm, es gab Patches das sind solche Mappacks enthalten.

Deshalb sehe ich überhaupt keine Berechtigung für sowas satte 12€ zu verlangen - für sowas bekommt man vollwertige Budget-Spiele, die mehr Spaß machen, als ein paar (bereits bekannte) Multiplayer-Maps. 
Wer dahinter keine Geldschauflerei sieht, ist selber schuld.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*



leorphee schrieb:


> BF- BC 2 : oft Probiert, aber nicht meines. Wenn ich vor jemanden stehe und ohne Gegenwehr mehr als 2 Magazine brauche, wo soll das ausgeglichen sein? nee


Spiel mal mehr Hardcore Modus?

2-3 Schuss mit Maschinenpistole / Sturmgewehr / SMG -> Frag. Da gilt wer als erster sieht/schießt (und dabei auch treffen kann ^^) gewinnt auch, guter Einsatz des Rauchgranaterwerfers ist auf Rush-Karten Pflicht wenn man als Angreifer gewinnen will. 

Zwar sind die Noobwaffen M60/CG/etc. hier noch mal so nervig wie normal aber trotzdem zählt hier schon mehr der eigene Skill - sofern man nicht gegen 'ne Armee campender Sniper anrennen muss. >_>


----------



## Olli1607 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2® Resurgence Pack*



faibel schrieb:


> Immerhin bietet BFBC2 mir die Möglichkeit Spieler die offensichtlich nicht erwünscht sind (sei es wegen Cheats oder wegen schlechten Benehmens was im IWNet sehr häufig aufgrund fehlender Konsequenzen häufig vorkommt) vom Server zu entfernen (da dedicated). Gäbe es in MW2 diese Möglichkeit würde dieser Shooter wohl auf lange Zeit ganz oben mitspielen können. BFBC2 ist für mich keine wirkliche Alternative für MW2.



Für mich auch keine Alternative, das kickvote oder admin-entscheidung, damit haste schon recht, aber leider hab ich bei den vorherigen cod-teilen schon genügend selbstgefällige admins gesehn die mich gekickt haben weil ich denen zu gut war...das ist ebenso frustrierend.

Aber warten wir mal ab, die screens und ersten bewegten bilder sahen recht gut aus, freu mich auf neues futter.


----------

